# USA: Apple schließt Läden



## Research (1. Juni 2020)

Übel ist die Bar des Feuerwehrmanns da die erst geplündert, dann als er zurückkam zum aufräumen, seinen Tresor klauen wollten.
Nach den Aufräumarbeiten wurde sie am nächsten Tag abgebrannt.


Apple hat so viel Gewinn das denen das nicht auffällt.
Die brennen da gerade ganze Stadtteile ab.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (1. Juni 2020)

Unzufriedenheit und Proteste sind das eine. Plünderungen das andere. Mit solchen Aktionen geben die Protestler jegliche Argumentationsgrundlage ab. Ein Präsident Trump heizt die Situation dann auch noch unnötig an.

Da würde ich wenn möglich auch versuchen meine Filialen zu sichern.


----------



## Research (1. Juni 2020)

Du meint den Asiaten und den Afrikaner?

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen haben, kannten die sich wohl.


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Juni 2020)

Sony hat seinen ps5 reveal der für Donnerstag geplant war jetzt auch deswegen abgesagt.


----------



## MircoSfot (2. Juni 2020)

Wo bleiben die Kampfhubschrauber mit Miniguns und Raketen?


----------



## INU.ID (2. Juni 2020)

*Nur Zur Info: Die Moderation hat aus unterschiedlichen Gründen mal ein paar Beiträge entfernt.*


----------



## Lexx (2. Juni 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> *Nur Zur Info: Die Moderation hat aus unterschiedlichen Gründen mal ein paar Beiträge entfernt.*


Solche Themen haben hier m.M.n. sowieso nichts verloren.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Juni 2020)

Da geht es doch schon lange nicht mehr um Aktionen gegen Rassismus. Gegenwärtig geht es bei der ganzen Situation doch nur noch drum auf Basis einer unklaren Faktenlage der Polizei das Leben schwer zu machen und einfach nur noch puren Vandalismus zu begehen. Läden werden geplündert und staatliche Stellen und Mitarbeiter staatlicher Organisationen angegriffen - Leute, die mit jener speziellen Situation NICHTS zu tun haben.

Das ist halt die Schattenseite unser clickbaitgetriebenen modernen digitalen Kommunikation. Da wird nicht erstmal abgewartet bis eine klare Faktenlage mit allen Hintergründen vorliegt. Da werden erstmal die Mistgabeln rausgeholt und eine pure Anarchie bricht aus, ohne die genauen Hintergründe zu kennen. Niemand thematisiert, was der Herr vorher angestellt hat und wie er sich bei seiner Festnahme verhalten hat. Niemand thematisiert die (laut Birdman, ich hab da keine Ahnung!) scheinbar sehr kritische strafrechtliche Vorgeschichte, die bei der Polizei durchaus das Alarmsignal "gewaltbereit und äußerst skrupellos" auslösen. 

Man hätte dem Herren nicht unbedingt den Hals abquetschen müssen bis er dran stirbt. Keine Frage, da finde ich es auch völlig in Ordnung und auch unbedingt nötig, dass die Sache untersucht wird und ggfs. strafrechtliche Maßnahmen eingeleitet werden. Was ich nicht in Ordnung finde ist, dass der ganze Vorfall für pure Anarchie, puren Vandalismus und puren blinden Hass gegenüber der Polizei instrumentalisiert wird. Wäre der Typ weiß gewesen hätte es bestenfalls mal wieder eine Debatte um Polizeigewalt gewesen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juni 2020)

Wo ist der tatsächliche IT-Bezug hier im Thema? Ganz offensichtlich war das mit den Apple-Stores nur ein Aufhänger, damit ein bestimmter Kreis von Usern sich in einem wenig beachteten Teil des Forums über die aktuelle Situation in den USA auslassen können.


----------



## Research (3. Juni 2020)

Apple hat schon bekanntgegeben das man alles geklaute trackt. 

Mal sehen wen die da alles rankriegen.


----------



## Abductee (3. Juni 2020)

Wenn die Leute so ungeschickt waren und sich mit ihrer Apple-ID an den gestohlenen Teilen angemeldet haben: Adresse und Kreditkarteninformationen.


----------



## Andrej (3. Juni 2020)

Anstatt gegen Plünderer vorzugehen, drangsaliert die US Polizei friedliche Demonstranten und Reporter. 
Die Jenigen die den Tod dieses Mannes zum Anlass nehmen um zu Plündern, sollten mit aller härte verfolgt und bestraft werden - auch mit Einsatz von Waffen!

Der Polizist der den Mann tötete ist ein Idiot und für seine Dummheit wird er hoffentlich verurteilt werden. Auch wenn sich der Verdächtige bei der Festnahme gewehrt hat - und dafür gibt es keine Beweise, muss der Polizist sicherstellen, dass der Verdächtige so fixiert ist, dass er keine bleibenden körperlichen Schäden dovon trägt. Auch einem Verdächtigen sollte man nicht minutenlang das Knie ins Genick pressen, schon garnicht wenn dieser Sich über Atemnot beschwert und später sogar klar sichtbar Bewustlos auf dem Boden liegt. 
Ich würde dem Bericht der Polizei über die Todesursachen keinen Glauben schenken. Wie immer in solchen Fällen, wird die Polizei versuchen den Schaden so gering wie möglich zu halten, in dem sie auf seine Vorschtraffen verweisen und auf seine gesundheitlichen Probleme - was sie auch gemacht haben. Gesundheitliche Probleme sind kein Todesurteil, wenn deise nicht durch weitere Einflüsse verschärft werden und auch Vorstraffen sagen nichts über einen aus. 

Und sollchen Sendern wie Fox "news" würde ich überhaupt keinen Glauben schenken. Wenn rechte weise bewaffnene Idioten das Landesparlament stürmen, dann nennt dieser Sender es: "Ausübung der ihnen von der Verfassung gegebenen Freiheiten!". Wenn Schwarze und linke demonstrieren, die Idioten die Plündern zähle ich nicht mit, dann nennen sie es: "Die Spaltung und Schwächung des Landes!" 
Die demokratischen Sender (CNN, MSNBC) sind auch nicht besser, da hat gestern wieder eine "die Russen" hinter den Protesten gefunden.


----------



## Tekkla (4. Juni 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die sind halt alle aus einer anderen "Rasse". Der Getötete war wohl widerspenstig, wollte sich nicht fesseln und später nicht ins Auto befördern lassen, weswegen ja noch ein Streifenwagen geholt wurde. Vielleicht also einfach eine übertriebene Reaktion.


Die Überwachungsvideos hast du aber schon gesehen?


----------



## Research (5. Juni 2020)

@Andrej

OK, Leute die Ihr Recht ausüben und friedlich sind, DIE SIND BÖSE!
.

Leute die Brandschatzend, prügelnd und mittlerweile auch mordend durch die Gegend ziehen sind gut?


----------



## Andrej (5. Juni 2020)

Research schrieb:


> @Andrej
> 
> OK, Leute die Ihr Recht ausüben und friedlich sind, DIE SIND BÖSE!
> .Leute die Brandschatzend, prügelnd und mittlerweile auch mordend durch die Gegend ziehen sind gut?


Wo habe ich so etwas geschrieben? Meiner Meinung nach habe ich das Wort "Anstatt" richtig verwendet. Man hätte es auch anders schreiben können.


----------



## Research (5. Juni 2020)

> Und sollchen Sendern wie Fox "news" würde ich überhaupt keinen Glauben schenken. Wenn rechte weise bewaffnene Idioten das Landesparlament stürmen, dann nennt dieser Sender es: "Ausübung der ihnen von der Verfassung gegebenen Freiheiten!". Wenn Schwarze und linke demonstrieren, die Idioten die Plündern zähle ich nicht mit, dann nennen sie es: "Die Spaltung und Schwächung des Landes!"
> Die demokratischen Sender (CNN, MSNBC) sind auch nicht besser, da hat gestern wieder eine "die Russen" hinter den Protesten gefunden.



Wenn man nicht den MSN folgt sieht man da viel Buntes bei den "echte weise bewaffnene Idioten".

Die waren bewaffnet, wie es deren Verfassung beschreibt.
Da ist keiner gestorben, ausgeplündert und abgebrannt worden.
Es flogen keine Steine oder Brandsätze.
Es wurde niemand ermordet.
Es wird keine Jagd auf Leute anderer Meinung oder Kultur/Hautfarbe gemacht.

Momentan sind ~50% aller Waffenkäufe in den US, seit kurzen auf Rekordwerten, "Erstbewaffnete".

Funfact:
Die Roof-Koreans sind zurück.
Und überall dort wo die anderen US-Bürger bewaffnet vor ihren Läden stehen, friedliche Proteste.


----------



## Andrej (5. Juni 2020)

@Research
Wenn 99% Weis und 1% Dunkel, dann ist es nicht bunt. Auch in der AFD und der NPD findet man, Menschen, die als erstes dann "ausgeschwitzt" werden, wenn diese an der Macht sind. 

Die Polizei ist gegen diese Leute auch nicht so vorgegangen, wie jetzt! Hunderte Repoter und Jornalisten wurde von der Polizei angegriffen vor laufender Kamera. Eine Reporterin hat sogar ein Auge verlohren. 
Hunderte friedliche Demonstrante wurden zusammengeschlagen, weil diese Idiot von einem Präsidente ein Foto vor einer Kirche machen wollte. Trump und die Bibel, zwei Dinge die miteinander nicht gemeinsam haben. Der hat das Buch bestimmt nicht mal aufgemacht in seinem Leben. 
Ich rechtfertige keine Plünderungen und Krawalle! Leider haben friedliche Proteste, bei diesem Thema nie zum Erfolg geführt und dass sind die Konsequenzen.

Die Waffenverkäufe in den USA sind nicht wegen den Protesten gestiegen, sondern wegen Corona und der Angst der Amis vor Plünderungen, wenn die Kriese schlimmer wird.
Die Amis waren schon immer Idioten, die sich in ihrem Garten Atombunker bauten und sich mit Waffen eindeckten. Für den durchschnittlichen Ami ist die Waffe der beste Problemlöser.


----------



## Research (5. Juni 2020)

Und, hatten die Waffenkäufer Recht?
Seit Beginn der Aufstände, immer höhere Bestellungen.

Momentan werden Ausgangssperren verhängt. Das gilt für alle.
Das Reporter da Prügel von der Polizei abkriegen ist schlecht.
Wenn sie denn den Anweisungen gefolgt sind.

Und dann das hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yve9DhT8Nt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Andere Video zeigen das die Demonstranten die Reporter jagen.

US ist Momentan 5% Asiaten, 13% Schwarz, 16% "Latinos", 71% Weiß. (Mischungen ergeben dann die ü100%.)

Die Proteste damals hatten einige von den "non-caucasians" dabei.
CNN und co haben das aber nicht gezeigt.
Wogegen die protestiert haben ist das ihre Verfassungsrechte gebrochen werden.
Und werden von Gerichten bestätigt.
Keine Schäden entstanden. Keiner tot.

Das lustige ist das die Schwarzen wo gerade die Läden/Häuser gebrandschatzt werden melden das die Plünderer nicht aus ihrer Gegend kommen.
Teilweise sogar aus anderen Bundesstaaten. Lustigerweise oft auch Weiße.


Trump hat mit dem herzlich wenig zu tun.
Das passiert lustigerweise fast exklusiv in Democrats geführten Städten.
Der gute Floyd wurde in einer Stadt umgebracht die in allen Bereichen 100% Democrats gesteuert ist. (Irgendein Unterhaus war dann Republikaner.)
Sogar der Ploizeichef ist Schwarz.

Und die Medien jubeln.
Und zeigen stark geschnittenes Material. Wenn man dann das Ganze sieht, ist die Geschichte meist ganz anders.
https://twitter.com/SomeBitchIKnow/status/1267130100639830018
.
Bis sie dann selber betroffen sind.

Und dann das hier:
https://mobile.twitter.com/Eric_Schmitt/status/1268195075953176576
Da wollen Antifa und Politiker das es kracht.

Bidens pol. Kampange spendet Bail-Gelder.
Es tauchen Waffendepots (Schusswffen, Wurfgeschisse, Moletovs), Stein-Lieferungen und co. bei Protesten auf.
Uf, jetzt das:
Minneapolis City Council members consider disbanding the police | City Pages
.

Totales Chaos.

Und dann schreien die Medien: Covid! Ihr tötet eure Großeltern!
Aber Proteste sind Immun.
Währenddessen tauchen Aufnahmen auf in denen Protestler Leute steinigen.
+20 Leute haben die mittlerweile ermordet.


----------



## pedi (5. Juni 2020)

was hat das jetzt mit apple zu tun?


----------



## Andrej (6. Juni 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Und, hatten die Waffenkäufer Recht?
> Seit Beginn der Aufstände, immer höhere Bestellungen.



Nein, hatten sie nicht! Es war reiner Zufall, dass es zu so etwas gekommen ist. Denn es sind keine Plünderungen von Menschen die Essen wollen. Sondern von Unmenschen die sich Bereichern wollen.



Research schrieb:


> Das Reporter da Prügel von der Polizei abkriegen ist schlecht.
> Wenn sie denn den Anweisungen gefolgt sind.



Nein, ein Reporter muss sich nicht an die Anweisungen eines Polizisten halten, der eine Straftat begeht. Ein Polizist kann keine Anweisungen erteilen, die dem Gesetzt und der Verfassung wiedersprechen. 
Und ich hoffe, dass alle diese Idioten die CNN angegriffen haben verhaftet und bestraft werden. Der Idiot mit dem Skateboard wird sicherlich leicht zu finden sein.



Research schrieb:


> Wogegen die protestiert haben ist das ihre Verfassungsrechte gebrochen werden.
> Und werden von Gerichten bestätigt.


Die Verfassung wurde vielleicht gebrochen, aber nicht der gesunde Menschenverstand.
Die amerikanische Verfassung ist 200 Jahre alt und da haben die Menschen leider an sowas wie Seuchen vergessen zu denken. Wir wussten nicht, wie schlimm Covid 19 ist und sind deswegen auf nummer sicher gegangen und haben Kontaktbeschränkungen erlassen - womit ich vollkommen zufrieden bin.
Zudem gab es schon in der Geschichte der USA "Lockdowns" von Städten wengen Seuchen.

Die Demokraten sind nicht besser als die Republikaner. Dass der Mord in einer von Demokraten geführten Stadt passiert ist hat keine große Bedeutung. Es ist nicht das erste Mal, dass so etwas passiert, nur die Reaktion der Menschen hat sich verändet.

Wie ich schon sagte Interessiert mich nicht wer Plündert. Und ich habe bis jetzt fast nur Schwarze am Plündern gesehen. Und gegen die, soll man mit aller Härte vorgehen, sogar mit der Armee, wenn die Polizei und die National Garde damit nicht fertig werden. Für mich Zählt nur Eins, die Einhaltung der Ordnung und die Sicherheit der Menschen. (Also jetzt nicht die deutsche Ordnung, mit 30 Straßenschildern auf 100m Straße!)

Ich bin kein Freund der Antifa und von Joe Biden. Ich war für Sanders, bis er alle seine Ideale der letzen 60 Jahre über Bord geworfen hat und sich den Demokraten unterworfen hat, anstatt sie zu vernichten!


----------



## Cross-Flow (6. Juni 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Anstatt gegen Plünderer vorzugehen, drangsaliert die US Polizei friedliche Demonstranten und Reporter.



Alles klar  -> YouTube

Achja bevor ich es vergesse, 17,50 € ...


----------



## Andrej (6. Juni 2020)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Alles klar  -> YouTube
> 
> Achja bevor ich es vergesse, 17,50 € ...



Habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden, was du mir damit sage willst? Und wo war die Polizei, wenn ich fagen darf?


----------



## Agallah (6. Juni 2020)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Alles klar  -> YouTube
> 
> Achja bevor ich es vergesse, 17,50 € ...



Ist das dein Youtube-Kanal, lol. Wie findet man so ein Video mit 27 Views und 6 Abonnenten?
Da hat einfach jemand Clips zusammen geschnitten die zu seiner Agenda passen, wetten das über 50% der Clips nicht mal aus den letzten Tagen sind


----------



## takan (7. Juni 2020)

"looting is transition to freedom"
von der diktatur in die freiheit.

Rumsfeld: Looting is transition to freedom - UPI.com


----------



## pizzazz (14. Juni 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Trump und die Bibel, zwei Dinge die miteinander nicht gemeinsam haben.



eher 2 dinge, die sich ähnlicher nicht sein könnten, trotz des unterschiedes, dass eines lebt und das andere tot ist (auch da werden sie sich noch annähern):
- beiden mangelt es vollkommen an logik
- den anhängern beider mangelt es an intelligenz
- beide widersprechen jedem wissenschaftlichem ansatz
- beide sind voller bigotter moral
- beide vermischen fakten und fiktion beliebig und beiden ist es egal
- ohne die beiden wäre die menschheit besser dran

was hingegen den angerichteten schaden betrifft liegt die bibel aufgrund 2000+ jahren vorsprung ganz weit vorne, hier kann trump nur aufholen, indem er auf den roten knopf drückt.


----------



## FussyTom (16. Juni 2020)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Unzufriedenheit und Proteste sind das eine. Plünderungen das andere. Mit solchen Aktionen geben die Protestler jegliche Argumentationsgrundlage ab. Ein Präsident Trump heizt die Situation dann auch noch unnötig an.



Also das verstehe ich auch immer nicht. Egal wo man bei Unruhen und Protesten hinschaut, es gibt fast immer Plünderungen. Was soll das?! Verstehe das wer will. Ich meine wenn es bei dem Protest um eine hungernde Bevölkerung geht und dann Lebensmittelfilialen geplündert werden, kann ich das einigermaßen nachvollziehen. In dem Fall sind die Menschen ja vom Selbsterhaltungstrieb gesteuert, aber bei einem Protest gegen Polizeigewalt ist das mega sinnlos!


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Juni 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wow, in Chicago wurden am Wochenende 110 Leute abgeknallt. Ganz ohne Polizei.
> 
> The Full Truth About Race and Policing - WSJ



Mit "abgeknallt" meinst du vermutlich "durch Schusswaffen verletzt". Gestorben sind 25. Aber lass mich raten: "Das tut ja nichts zur Sache!"

/edit:



skillerX schrieb:


> Also das verstehe ich auch immer nicht. Egal wo man bei Unruhen und Protesten hinschaut, es gibt fast immer Plünderungen. Was soll das?! Verstehe das wer will. Ich meine wenn es bei dem Protest um eine hungernde Bevölkerung geht und dann Lebensmittelfilialen geplündert werden, kann ich das einigermaßen nachvollziehen. In dem Fall sind die Menschen ja vom Selbsterhaltungstrieb gesteuert, aber bei einem Protest gegen Polizeigewalt ist das mega sinnlos!



Du begehst da einen logischen Fehlschluss, in dem du davon ausgehst, dass Plünderungen und sinnlose Brandstiftung Teil der Protest*form* wären, nur weil sie mehr oder weniger am *Ort* des Protestes stattfinden. Grundsätzlich breitet sich bei solchen Massenprotesten, insbesondere dann, wenn die Leute merken, dass sie gar nicht ohnmächtig sind, dass sie als Masse eine gewisse Macht haben, sehr leicht Anomie aus. Also das plötzliche Verschwinden/starke Abflauen sonst gewohnter, sozialer Normen die normalerweise (einigermaßen) unser Verhalten regulieren, während aber gleichzeitig materielle Notwendigkeiten ("ich brauche Geld, Nahrung und vielleicht ein klein bisschen Luxus, für die soziale Anerkennung") und die Orientierung auf diese bestehen bleiben. Das kann man immer wieder beobachten - es sei denn, die Leute, die auf die Straße gehen, sind wirklich fest eingeschworen auf ein gemeinsames Ziel und es herrscht eine gewisse Organisiertheit vor.  Bei den aktuellen Protesten und Ausschreitungen trifft das ja aber nur auf einen Teil der Leute zu. Bei manchen bricht sich auch einfach der Frust über vermeintliche oder tatsächliche Ohnmacht,  schlechte materielle Lebensbedingungen, geringen gesellschaftlichen Einfluss oder vielleicht auch nur den gerade  quersitzenden Furz gewaltsam Bahn. Und zwar erfahrungsgemäß umso brachialer, je mehr die tatsächlichen Lebensumstände von denen des ach-so-zivilisierten, anständigen Lebens in der Vorstadt-Idylle oder dem Downtown-Penthouse der Feuilletonisten abweichen.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Juni 2020)

@Verruckt-Birdman

Dein letzter Beitrag hat immer noch nichts mit Apple Ladenschließungen zu tun....geh' doch einfach ins entsprechende Unterforum...


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Juni 2020)

Gibt's in Stuttgart einen Applestore, welcher von US-Amerikanern geplündert worden ist? Heilg's Blechle. Wusste ich nicht. Danke für die Info.


----------

